# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Ẩm thực > Sài Gòn >  Tò mò đi ăn bún giò chìa - Quán ăn Sài Gòn

## hangnt

> *Duyên Mai Ban Mê*
> 
> _183E Nguyễn Văn Đậu, phường 11, quận Bình Thạnh
> Mỗi bát bún giò chìa có giá 45.000 đồng. Quán bán từ 6h sáng đến khoảng 21h tối._
> 
> *>> Xem bản đồ địa điểm Quán Duyên Mai Ban Mê*


*Bát bún bốc khói, nước lèo có vị cay nồng, chân giò mềm cùng đĩa rau sống xanh tươi ăn kèm sẽ mang lại cho bạn cảm giác ngon miệng mà không thấy ngán.*


Bún giò chìa có thành phần gần giống với bún bò Huế, là một đặc sản nổi tiếng của phố núi Ban Mê Thuột.

Có tên gọi là Duyên Mai Ban Mê, quán bún giò chìa ở Nguyễn Văn Đậu (TP HCM) chuyên bán các món ăn đặc sản của phố núi Ban Mê Thuột. Quán không có gì đặc biệt nhưng không gian thoáng mát và sạch sẽ mang lại cảm giác thoải mái cho thực khách. Thực đơn của quán khá đơn giản với những món ăn liên quan đến bò như bún bò chả, bún bắp bò, bún giò chìa...

Tò mò hỏi chủ quán mới biết bún giò chìa là một đặc sản nổi tiếng của Ban Mê, đây là món ăn có thành phần và cách chế biến như bún bò Huế, điểm khác biệt là một khúc giò chìa to đùng sẽ thay thế cho những lát thịt bò quen thuộc.


Thành phần bún khá đơn giản với bún, nước lèo và khúc giò chìa to đùng.

Cũng có những nguyên liệu chính là sợi bún to, thịt bò ăn kèm với đĩa rau sống thái nhuyễn, cùng chén nước chấm hơi cay nhưng nước lèo được nấu đậm nhưng không kèm mắm ruốc như bún bò Huế. Khi ăn, nước có vị đậm đà, cay nồng nhưng hơi thanh rất đặc trưng. Trong những ngày trời trở lạnh sau cơn mưa, được ăn bát bún giò chìa nóng hổi cùng người thân thì còn gì bằng. Bát bún nóng hổi, thơm ngon, nước lèo cay nồng hòa, đĩa rau sống xanh tươi cho bạn cảm giác ngon miệng mà không chán. Thịt giò chìa mềm, ngon và đậm đà hơn khi bạn chấm thêm một chút nước mắm ớt cay của quán.


Ăn kèm là dĩa rau xanh tươi cùng chén nước chấm cay cho bạn cảm giác ngon miệng và không ngán.

Ngoài bún giò chìa mang hương vị Tây Nguyên, ở đây còn có các loại bún khác cũng rất ngon như bún giò chả, bún bắp bò... 




> *Duyên Mai Ban Mê*
> 
> _183E Nguyễn Văn Đậu, phường 11, quận Bình Thạnh
> Mỗi bát bún giò chìa có giá 45.000 đồng. Quán bán từ 6h sáng đến khoảng 21h tối._
> 
> *>> Xem bản đồ địa điểm Quán Duyên Mai Ban Mê*


Cùng khám phá *các quán ăn ở Sài Gòn* - *cac quan an o Sai Gon*

----------


## cheezelsoshi

Nhìn mà thấy đói quá  :cuoi: 
Hjc nhìn ngon thiệt

----------


## khoan_gieng

Ực nhìn ngon quá điiiiii
Bát bún bò hấp dẫn

----------


## Meoluoi9x

Mình cũng tò mò lắm mà chưa ai dẫn đi ăn hehe

----------


## cv2012

39 Nguyễn Văn Lạc, Phường 21, Quận Bình Thạnh, Tp. Hồ Chí Minh.
Điện thoại: (08) 38 400 400
Nếu ai xa Hà Nội muốn tìm lại hương vị Bún Mọc hay ai rời Cố Đô muốn gặp lại Bún Bò Huế hoặc ai đó đến Sài Gòn muốn thử Bánh Canh? Hãy đến Bún Huyền Chi.


Bún Huyền Chi được biết đến với 3 món đặc trưng 3 miền tiêu biểu của nước ta, Bắc - Trung - Nam. Đó chính là Bún Mọc Hà Nội, Bùn Bò Huế và Bánh Canh Sài Gòn.




Điều thú vị tại Bún Huyền Chi là hương vị đặc trưng vùng miền của từng món ăn được bảo tồn nguyên gốc cùng với một chút biến hóa khéo léo của người nấu, làm cho Quý Khách cảm nhận được một hương vị rất riêng khó tả. Đó chính là "Nét riêng của Hương Vị" mà chỉ khi Quí Khách đến thưởng thức mới cảm nhận hết được.


Bún Huyền Chi được thiết kế đơn giản, chân phương để phù hợp với mọi đối tượng. Điểm khác biệt của Bún Huyền Chi là hương vị đặc trưng.


Các loại bún được nghiên cứu theo công thức riêng để sao cho cọng bún không bở, đạt được độ khô tối ưu, không bị "lền" khi cho nước dùng vào và không có "hậu" chua. Đích thân chủ tiệm chọn lò sản xuất bảo đảm vệ sinh, tại làng nghề bún Thủ Đức nỗi tiếng.


Ở Bún Huyền Chi, mỗi lát thịt bò, mỗi khúc giò heo, mỗi viên mọc, mỗi miếng chả, mỗi dĩa rau,... chúng tôi đều chăm chút như làm để thết đãi người thân.




Thịt bò được xử lý đặc biệt để khi xắt ra nó là những khoanh thịt xen lẫn ít gân, Quí Khách sẽ rất ngon miệng vì độ mềm của thịt xen lẫn cái dai dai của gân.


Giò heo, qua qui trình vệ sinh bằng nước sôi và muối thật kỹ, cùng với cách nấu theo bí quyết riêng, tạo ra các khúc giò săn chắc, da heo lại dòn mềm. Tùy sở thích, Quí Khách có thể chọn giò nạc, giò gân hay giò móng.


Một phụ liệu khác mang tính đặc sản của Bún Huyền Chi là Mọc (giò Mọc). Với kỹ thuật quết bằng tay thủ công, cùng với công thức gia vị riêng, viên mọc thành phẩm tròn xinh trong tô Bún Mọc trở nên dai - dòn đến ngạc nhiên. 


Nước dùng (nước lèo) được hầm rất lâu với xương để tạo ra vị ngọt dịu tự nhiên nhưng điểm độc đáo là nước dùng cho Bún Mọc và Bánh Canh vẫn trong vắt như không.


Như đã nói, Bún Huyền Chi luôn xem khách hàng là người thân nên đến cọng rau, chúng tôi cũng lặt ra từng lá và rửa thật kỹ để bảo đảm an toàn vệ sinh .


Những đặc điểm nêu trên cũng chưa phải là tất cả để tạo ra "Nét riêng của Hương Vị" cho Bún Huyền Chi mà nó còn do những bí quyết khác.


Với món Bún Bò Huế, sở dĩ ai cũng công nhận hương vị rất "Huế" vì chúng tôi có phụ vị mắm-ruốt-Huế được cung cấp trực tiếp từ một cơ sở nổi tiếng ở chợ Đông Ba. Thêm vào đó, chén ớt sa-tế thơm nồng mùi ớt khô làm khó kềm lòng những ai thích các món cay xứ Huế.


Còn với Bún Mọc Hà Nội và bánh canh Sài Gòn, nước dùng bổ dưỡng từ xương hầm cùng với những tép hành phi vàng ươm tạo nên một hương vị ngọt dịu pha lẫn mùi thơm của củ hành cháy. Chính cách phi hành có bí quyết của Bún Huyền Chi đã tạo ra các cánh củ hành vàng óng, khô bong và dòn thau để làm thăng hoa thêm hương vị nguyên gốc của Bún Mọc và Bánh Canh.




Một phụ vị nữa không thể thiếu cho món bún mọc Hà Nội, đó là mắm tôm, Quí Khách có thể nêm thêm vào tô của mình tại bàn. Bún Huyền Chi đã chọn lọc và lấy hàng ngay gốc từ cơ sở sản xuất mắm tôm có chứng nhận an toàn vệ sinh thuộc làng mắm Ngư Lộc (Thanh Hóa) nỗi tiếng hàng trăm năm nay.
Bún Huyền Chi là nơi lý tưởng cho gia đình hoặc bạn bè vào mỗi buổi ăn sáng hay những buổi tối muốn đổi món không dùng cơm. Quí Khách là người Việt ở nước ngoài, khi có dịp về lại Sài Gòn, chắc chắn muốn tìm những món ăn dân dã của quê hương, đồng thời phải bảo đảm an toàn vệ sinh.

----------


## rose

trông bát bún đã quá.  :Smile:

----------


## lovetravel

khúc giò chìa to đùng thế kia ăn thế nào được  :cuoi1:

----------


## wildrose

nhìn ngon wa'
thèm thế

----------


## quanthunha

hehe nhin ngon that

----------


## pigcute

hay nhỉ
Giwof nhiều kiểu bún hấp dẫn quá

----------

